# Android software tracking every key stroke?



## musicnet356 (Jul 23, 2011)

I read this today, it's titled "Software on Android phones 'tracking every key stroke'".

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/mobile-phones/8927164/Software-on-Android-phones-tracking-every-key-stroke.html

If this is on our phones, can we delete or use "Bloat Freezer" to disable this type of spyware?


----------



## ruzzara (Nov 29, 2011)

Awesome, I was just coming here to post about the same thing. My question is for those running custom ROMs, would this be taken out? I can't see devs leaving code like this in their releases.


----------



## musicnet356 (Jul 23, 2011)

Addendum:

http://www.csmonitor.com/Innovation/Horizons/2011/1202/Carrier-IQ-Controversial-software-stains-AT-T-Apple-Sprint


----------



## arnshrty (Aug 10, 2011)

Me to..... http://lifehacker.com/5863895/carrier-iq-how-the-widespread-rootkit-can-track-everything-on-your-phone-and-how-to-remove-it


----------

